
How to Make a Complete Map of Every Thought You Think (2003) - Tomte
https://users.speakeasy.net/~lion/nb/html/
======
raidicy
I've only read two chapters. Seems interesting, although erratic. You can tell
the author has a lot of energy. I don't want to read much more, however.
Because I've got RSI. I love memory augmentation ideally. But notebooks are a
non starter for me. Perhaps I really ought to try memory palaces.

~~~
ximeng
Maybe some kind of dictation / speech-to-text system would work better for
you. Think we're at a stage that computers can replace his system, although
the idea of tracking thoughts and dividing into subjects is somewhat timeless.
Find it difficult to connect with this writer.

